# Am System angemeldeten Benutzer abfragen



## IchBitteUmHilfe (9. Okt 2007)

Hallo,

ist es möglich mit Java zu überprüfen, ob der angemeldete Benutzer in einer bestimmten Gruppe (z.B. Administratoren) eingetragen ist?


----------



## maki (9. Okt 2007)

> Am *System* angemeldeten Benutzer abfragen


Du solltest konkretisieren was du unter "System" verstehst, sonst lässt sich deine Frage nicht zufriedenstellend beantworten.


----------



## Guest (9. Okt 2007)

Ich meinte mit System Windows (XP).


----------



## maki (9. Okt 2007)

Eine Möglichkeit die mir spontan einfällt, wäre über LDAP die Domäne abzufragen.


----------



## Guest (9. Okt 2007)

Ok, muss ich mir mal anschauen. Hatte gehofft, dass es dafür evt. schon Funktionen in Java gibt, auch wenn's unwahrscheinlich war.


----------



## Cheefrocker (9. Okt 2007)

System.getProperty("user.name").toUpperCase()


----------



## Cheefrocker (9. Okt 2007)

damit kannste den angemeldeten User herausfinden...


----------



## -frank (9. Okt 2007)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ok, muss ich mir mal anschauen. Hatte gehofft, dass es dafür evt. schon Funktionen in Java gibt, auch wenn's unwahrscheinlich war.



naja, brauchst du das ganze für irgendwelche security geschichten oder willst du einfach nur an den usernamen? an den kommst du leicht über System.getProperties.
http://java.sun.com/javase/6/docs/api/java/lang/System.html#getProperties()

edit: wenn man vom pc weggeht sollte man vor dem posten dann noch mal reload drücken


----------



## Guest (9. Okt 2007)

Ja, es sollte dann dementsprechend Zugriffsbeschränkungen geben...

So wie ich das gelesen habe, ist

```
System.getProperty("user.name").toUpperCase()
```
nicht zuverlässig, weil es sich verändern lässt(?).


----------



## Tobias (10. Okt 2007)

Das ist richtig. Es ist nicht zuverlässig, weil es sich verändern läßt. Für Security-Geschichten gibt es JAAS.

mpG
Tobias


----------



## L-ectron-X (10. Okt 2007)

Tobias hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Es ist nicht zuverlässig, weil es sich verändern läßt.


Da will ich gleich mal nachhaken, weil es mich interessiert: Wie ist das jetzt gemeint? Ich kann das jetzt nicht so ganz nachvollziehen.  ???:L


----------



## thE_29 (10. Okt 2007)

Guckst du:


```
public class User
{
public static void main(String args[])
{
System.out.println("USER: " + System.getProperty("user.name"));
}
}
```



> C:\tmp\java>javac User.java
> 
> C:\tmp\java>java User
> USER: ###### (richtiger username halt)
> ...



So kannst du ziemlich jede property überschreiben


----------

